# Whats your fave type of science?



## Rainbow

I like... none of them...


----------



## Judis

Social science !
If people were actually interesting...

But here's a question, if you don't like science why you interested in knowing what science others are interested in ?


----------



## phony

Sloth science.


----------



## associative

Aperture Science.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

entomology and botany. (I like bugs and plants)


----------



## BlackMoonlight

My favorite sciences are planetary science, earth science, and anthropology.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

My major: Food Science

I am not directly interested in ingredient manufacturing, but many concepts and specifics from my major really helped me with my field now: cheesemaking.


----------



## chibiidol

I like astronomy


----------



## EmileeArsenic

fiction...

Followed by computer, which I'm considering going for my degree in.


----------



## Tea Path

biological, microbiology, astronomy


----------



## Helios

Biology of course, and there's a little room for physics in there, surprisingly enough.


----------



## countrygirl90

My favorites are social science, biology ,chemistry,astronomy and electronics.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Physics, Astronomy (when I was a kid, always wanted to man the telescopes, walk on other worlds and such), Electronics, Quantum Mechanics.

of course starting the path for an EET come monday, first day of classes for me :/


----------



## DkrANGEL

Computer science. I'm an avid programmer in several different languages.


----------



## Devil

Astrophysics, Cytology and Thermodynamics with a dash of organic chemistry thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Tea Path

Devil said:


> Astrophysics, Cytology and Thermodynamics with a dash of organic chemistry thrown in for good measure.


cytology?? of what? hmm, you are an onion, my friend.


----------



## Purrfessor

Kinesiology. Astronomy. Physics.


----------



## Devil

Tea Path said:


> cytology?? of what? hmm, you are an onion, my friend.


My favourite bit when I studied biology was cytology and genetics. It almost convinced me I should get into medical research but then I realised that while I enjoy them I also disliked biochemistry or specifically studying about phospholipids.


----------



## Tea Path

Devil said:


> My favourite bit when I studied biology was cytology and genetics. It almost convinced me I should get into medical research but then I realised that while I enjoy them I also disliked biochemistry or specifically studying about phospholipids.


true, there's a ton of biochemistry in medical research.


----------



## Devil

@Tea Path
that said - I am amazed that molecules reacted pretty much like we'd studied.

Scientists capture first images of molecules before and after reaction


----------



## Chaerephon

Hmmm. Good question. I'd say neuroscience if I had to choose _just_ one.


----------



## Tharwen

none, i prefer to figure things out by myself.
but i think its still really cool what quantum physics has found out. it fits much with my world view anyways, since ive always felt like the limitations of reality restrict me from imagining things that are impossible in this reality, but that there is another more free reality beyound our reality, to which i have no access. free of the laws of physics that restrict even our imagination, sice imagination is a part of the physical reality.

if this makes any sense..


----------



## INFJRoanna

Biology. I find it fascinating. I like astronomy too, but space terrifies me so I only read about it sometimes.


----------



## Daft

Astrophysics, astronomy, artificial intelligence, and psychology.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Physics and psychology.
Of course, within physics, I am counting technology, because ultimately, it's all a matter of physics.


----------



## Naama

psychology and next physics


----------



## Auringonpaiste

I am a student of neuroscience on an MSc course and I love it. Every day, I get to explore the universe of neurons within the human body. Neuroscience is a meeting point of various sciences and research techniques and I greatly enjoy learning more about computer programming. Getting to explore medical imaging methods is a fantastic experience as well.
As it says in my avatar, "I, a universe of atoms, an atom in the universe." (Feynman)
*sigh*
I think I'm in love.


----------



## TranceMan

Computer Science is my first choice. Whatever science applies with transhumanism is my 2nd (which is probably a broad spectrum)


----------



## Lettusaurus

Zoology


----------



## saksham

theoritical physics, phychology


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

Physics and Microbiology




-ZDD


----------



## DarkWolf

Biology and social science.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Physics because it can explain all other sciences.


----------



## KaleidoskopicVision

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Physics because it can explain all other sciences.


Mathematics would like to have a word with you.

My favorite science is paleontology.


----------



## Modal Soul

> i like astronomy​


​


----------



## mistaknomore

Astronomy


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

KaleidoskopicVision said:


> Mathematics would like to have a word with you.
> 
> My favorite science is paleontology.


"Math is the queen of Sciences"


----------



## EccentricSiren

I like a little bit of everything, really, but Biology, Planetary Science, and Psychology interest me the most.


----------



## Word Dispenser

FlightsOfFancy said:


> "Math is the queen of Sciences"


Then... Who's the King?

Physics?

Maybe Physics is the Queen and Math is the King. Physics seems slightly more feminine to me.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Word Dispenser said:


> Then... Who's the King?
> 
> Physics?
> 
> Maybe Physics is the Queen and Math is the King. Physics seems slightly more feminine to me.


Haha, that's a quote from Gauss, I believe. I'm not sure if math is a science because it isn't very empircal, unless one is doing applied maths (at which point one is applying it to science or economics, so the line is very blury).

Logic, Reason, and Language co-exist as King if you ask me. :wink:


----------

